# Resolved



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

Resolved


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Caleb is not doing critter control anymore but I'll PM you his phone number.

Good luck.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds great!


----------

